# Raptors @ Nets, Feb. 22nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Toronto Raptors* (21-32) @ *New Jersey Nets* (23-30)
February 22nd, 2005, 7:30 PM EST
TSN






































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Jason Kidd, Jacque Vaughn, Vince Carter, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic*</center>


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Battle of the titans. VC will score huge in this one, he likes to be in the spotlight.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i dont see whats the big deal with this game...the way people are acting...one would think one of our marquee players of the past, that help put our franchise on the NBA map, and had his best days of his career, at which point everybody in this city fell in love with, and this past summer asked for a trade and now everybody hates, is playing agisnt us....people really need to stop making a big deal about this game..geeeeez


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

ill just say this

I saw Chris Bosh on NBA XL, they asked him what his biggest pet peeve is, what he hates the most

Bosh Says "People not Trying"

this is a statement game for Bosh and this Franchise about turning a corner, about a new culture, new attitude, and about not taking any crap anymore, Vince disrespected us and Bosh is going to have a huge game, not only 30 points but 10+ rebounds, and hopefully a huge frigin block in Vince...thats if he dares to come near the basket

Raps win, Raps win


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh usually looks an allstar when he's rested. And he won't have a monstrous frontcourt wearing him down all game. 

I could see him playing so well Kidd demands a trade to Toronto


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> Bosh usually looks an allstar when he's rested. And he won't have a monstrous frontcourt wearing him down all game.
> 
> I could see him playing so well Kidd demands a trade to Toronto


I doubt Bosh got much rest on the weekend. The ASG is notorious for the parties. Supposedly His Airness bought a warehouse downtown in Denver and turned it into a club just for the weekend.

Anyways, Bosh is unreliable statistically against weak frontcourts. He doesn't have a great track record of beating on lesser opponents. He reflects our team in that we play up- or down-to our competition. I wouldn't count on him having a 20/10 type performance, though the rest of his game is very consistent.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Cant wait, this should be one of the highest watched games in raptor history, TSN is lucky they got it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I predict Hoffa hard fouling Vince.
Anyone else?


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont predict it...but id love to see it


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd love to see Bosh reject Carter a good 4, 5 times


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I would love to see either Hoffa or Bonner to send VC to the floor


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd love to see the Raptors win, and just rub it in VC's face.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I predict Hoffa hard fouling Vince.
> Anyone else?



yeah for the april game and when it happens ACC will go balistic.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> i dont see whats the big deal with this game...the way people are acting...one would think one of our marquee players of the past, that help put our franchise on the NBA map, and had his best days of his career, at which point everybody in this city fell in love with, and this past summer asked for a trade and now everybody hates, is playing agisnt us....people really need to stop making a big deal about this game..geeeeez


on one hand you say to let this game slide, then you quickly added in the reasons why this game is so huge (but not as huge come march). 

as a *RAPTOR* fan who felt like he got spit on the face by number fifteen, i hope he receives a hard foul or two (or three, or four, or five ... )


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Numbed One said:


> I'd love to see Bosh knock down Carter a good 4, 5 times


fixed


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a feeling vince is gonna dunk on sumone...
Marshall
hoffa
bonner
or Woods

hopefully not Bosh


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> I have a feeling vince is gonna dunk on sumone...
> Marshall
> hoffa
> bonner
> ...


Since Bosh and Hoffa are the only players on our team who aren't afraid of the paint, it will probably be one of them.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well Mo Pete is going to have to be defending Vince, hopefully he does a good job. 
I really think Jalen is going to explode in this game.
It's going to be fun.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Bosh will dominate inside the paint and Vince cannot doing anything about it. If Vince does decide he wants to jump over Bosh, well, think again...I don't mind making a "Vince.......BOSHED!" poster out of it... :yes: 

We have too many guns to pull at New Jersey....I think we gonna win this one....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i hope bosh dominates this game after his solid outing at the rookie game and i hope vince gets fouled and shows his new teamates he's a whiny puff and wont return to the game cos he says he's injured! my hopes aside i think reality will be vc havin a huge scoring game but i also expect bosh to match him aswell cos he'll be trying to prove sumthin out their (to himself not to us as we no he rules already) 

peace


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

i had to laugh during the opening of the all star game on sunday, when they had their little montage of what an all start player is, as they showed clips of the players
stuff like "the player you count on", "the person that shows up every night" "the player you look too to lead your team", "warrior"
and for everyone i was like, nope, nope, doesnt apply to Vince
they better redfine 'all-star'

and as for that super dunk, that was basically in the face of TO, its fans, and its players, and tonight should be a telling game for the pride this team has for themselves and for this city. im not talking about going out and taking shots a Carter, but definetely going out there like this is game 7, there are no excuses for tonight, i want them to do everything they can to shut him down, play every frigin minute of this game, no going down by 20 and coming back, i want a solid win where they hustle and play as a team from start to finish. I want every Net to be embarrassed


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

A reliable source tells me that MoP has been in the video room all weekend studying tapes of Bruce Bowen's defensive techniques.

Ok, not really, but wouldnt' that be just too cool for words.

Our guys should be pissed off and playing angry this game. The guy basically said they weren't good enough for him to stick it out with and compete with. He quit on them. If you don't take that personally then you have no pride.

What kind of friend leaves you hanging in the middle of a fight? Worse than that, he joins the other side and fights harder against you than he did with you.

Send the sob to the line 30 times, but make every single foul HARD.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

trick said:


> on one hand you say to let this game slide, then you quickly added in the reasons why this game is so huge (but not as huge come march).
> 
> as a *RAPTOR* fan who felt like he got spit on the face by number fifteen, i hope he receives a hard foul or two (or three, or four, or five ... )


ummmm a little thing that we call sarcasm....


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Our guys should be pissed off and playing angry this game. The guy basically said they weren't good enough for him to stick it out with and compete with. He quit on them. If you don't take that personally then you have no pride.
> 
> What kind of friend leaves you hanging in the middle of a fight? Worse than that, he joins the other side and fights harder against you than he did with you.
> 
> Send the sob to the line 30 times, but make every single foul HARD.


That is EXACTLY what I think Mitchell will be saying to the guys int he locker room. Because that is exactly what vince did. Reading that makes me more angry with him lol. 

I'm hoping for a good *** whooping tonight. I'd love to see Vince get completely shut down and raps win 105-86...but I'm not sure it is gonna work out that way because on the flipside you got Vince coming out trying to make his own statement. Anyway, whatever happens its gonna be a good game and hopefully my new desktop will be a pic of vince getting stuffed by bosh =)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Should be a close one and pretty fun to watch with most of the players very well rested after the allstar break.

I'm thinking VC drops 33 in a loss.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

i just hope the Raptors play with a bit of an edge :sfight:


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> I predict Hoffa hard fouling Vince.
> Anyone else?



PLEASE HOFFA you know what you've got to do...DO IT!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh better get a huge block on VC... also hoffa...VC wasn't happy about the choosing of hoffa....

I can't wait till the april game....VC better bring some security gaurds...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm hoping marshall puts up big numbers tonight. i don't usually say that, i don't usually care, but i'd love a 20/10 from yell no matter how he does it. 6, 7 threes out of the corner, whatever, no FTA, no 2 pt FGA, that's fine. 

i mean, GM's around the league aren't that simple, they understand that one game doesn't necessarily mean anything, but at this point on the calendar, one game _does_ mean something. one game is the difference between how a fellow GM sees marshall today and the way he sees him on thursday, when the pressure will surely mount in major nba markets as countless teams fortify their rosters for the post-season. offers have surely been dropped by now, and donyell's game tonight might be the difference-maker. 

it would just really help if marshall could score some points tonight. i guess he normally plays well in new jersey, so there's hope...

peace


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

not bad so far thorugh the game....
24-23 raps

Man turnovers are pissing me off....


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Horrid game played by two horrid teams.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

43 all...halftime....yep very horrid... :no:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 43 all...halftime....yep very horrid... :no:


Mo Pete smoked a huge blunt before the game WTF?

He looks great at times but I think now in year 5 we can saftley say he is a career reserve.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

WHAT THE F***??? Someone get mo pete a goddamn Psychiatrist, what is with these damn bricks, his game on the road looks atrocious :no: 

Is anybody else pissed off with the last play, that was a ****ing charge


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I know..... I kinda ashamed/embarrassed of being the guy for his fan club...V V V V


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I am absolutely LOVING this broadcast. Chuck & Leo ripping Vince to pieces, this is amazing. I hope the Raptors try to break Vince's legs in the 2nd half.

Go Raptors, ------!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I am absolutely LOVING this broadcast. Chuck & Leo ripping Vince to pieces, this is amazing. I hope the Raptors try to break Vince's legs in the 2nd half.
> 
> Go Raptors, biatch!


I was going to make a post on that I totally agree with you BB.

Leo's best

LEO: "quite frankly alot of the problems the Raptors are still having now is because of what Vince did...."

<VINCE JOKING WHILE RAPS ON 9-3 RUN>
LEO: "...that right there is what angered alot of Raptor fans Vince just laughing and joking around while the team needs him to step up..."

it is refreshing to see broadcasters call it the way they see it.

new respect for Leo.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I know..... I kinda ashamed/embarrassed of being the guy for his fan club...V V V V



Damn I'm a part of that fanclub??.....    

Remember I'm only part of that fanclub when we play at home.

Really though, what the hell is his problem, maybe he fell in love with the nets at the ACC and hates all other nets.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Bosh just blocked Carter, hahaha


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow Bosh Just Punked Vc's Lay Up


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

VC for MVP.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I was really amazed with Araujo's behind the back pass to Rafer earlier in the game.
Jalen is pumped.
Up by 7 with one quarter to go, this game is ours.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Since when did Vince get respect from the Refs? UGHHH... at least we're winning.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vince Carter is a ------. I hate Vince and so should you. And I've never been to New Jersey but it's probably a horrible, horrible place with people filled who don't hate Vince because they, too, are ---.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

Is vince playing bad on purpose? Hes just taking all these random off balance shots like he use to this season with the Raptors, commiting turn overs and making dumb fouls.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

DID U GUYS SEE ARUJO SMACK VINCE??? vince got in his face afterwards and HOFFA WAS LIKE..... MAN WHAT ARE U GONNA Do u *****, MYCHUNKS OF CRAP ARE BIGGER THAN YOU!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: 

This just in, mo pete hit some shots, Palacio is punking the nets

RAPS WILL WIN!!!!!! ---------- vince


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Vince is playing horribly. Bosh, Araujo and Rose are playing well. Man o man I feel for VC on these boards. He is gonna get a hell of a respones on the board.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> I'm hoping for a good *** whooping tonight. I'd love to see Vince get completely shut down and raps win 105-86...but I'm not sure it is gonna work out that way because on the flipside you got Vince coming out trying to make his own statement. Anyway, whatever happens its gonna be a good game and hopefully my new desktop will be a pic of vince getting stuffed by bosh =)


Heh guess it did work out. Raps win (almost by the score I said) and Vince got stuffed by Bosh...it wasn't a crazy block but hey it was a block. Life is good :biggrin: 

VC played horrible...tried to do to much and it didn't work out. Raps played some awesome defense, created a lot of turnovers which was good. Good game overall.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> Vince is playing horribly. Bosh, Araujo and Rose are playing well. Man o man I feel for VC on these boards. He is gonna get a hell of a respones on the board.


Don't feel for vince - he'll reap what he has sown.


After watching this game I am reminded of the reason why vince is streaky and frustrating to watch. Vince for one of those pics would have been go enough for me.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Huge Win


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Got to love Jalen Rose.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Got to love Jalen Rose.


Ya there is no way i trade him IMO he is worth the $


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Got to love Jalen Rose.


Like they say in soccer this man is absolute class, he was like 13/16 from the field is that correct? but overall a good team effort, it was quite clear that the raps wanted this one badly. Hahahahaha Vince same old Vince, is that little spin thing he always does the only thing he can do? he always does it a lot after the whistle blows it kinda pisses me off.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Best part of the whole broadcast:

Vince drove the ball to the lane and did a 360 reverse layup. Very nice play. 

Chuck's entire commentary: (In a monotone voice) "Carter for the layup"

Pretty sure chuck is not a VC fan.....hillarious


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

charlz said:


> Don't feel for vince - he'll reap what he has sown.
> 
> 
> After watching this game I am reminded of the reason why vince is streaky and frustrating to watch. Vince for one of those pics would have been go enough for me.


Now thats going to far. I mean he had a poor poor game, and I don't know why he played so foolish. I mean Vince Carter played well so far other then this game. I think we could have gotten A LOT more if VC played the way he is playing as a Net.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone see vince grab his knee and wince after the very first play of the game? Vintage Vince.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the PS2 prediction was pretty close on raptors.com

Nets 99
Raptors - 102

February 16, 2005 -- Jalen Rose scored a season high 36 points and the Raptors held Vince Carter to just 17 as Toronto handled the Nets in Jersey Tuesday night.

Chris Bosh added 23 points and 12 rebounds.


Jalen Rose

36 points
6 rebounds
5 assists


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The stupid NBA.com boxscore isn't working.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> The stupid NBA.com boxscore isn't working.


i know rose had 30 and VC had around 15 so those are pretty close


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> The stupid NBA.com boxscore isn't working.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005022217


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

DAllatt said:


> Best part of the whole broadcast:
> 
> Vince drove the ball to the lane and did a 360 reverse layup. Very nice play.
> 
> ...


hahahaha that was classic especially considering Chuck would go nuts with a VC 5 foot jumper a couple years ago


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005022217


Thank you.
:biggrin:


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

Jalen rocks! :rock:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Everyone hop on the Jalen bandwaggon.
Room for all!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Everyone hop on the Jalen bandwaggon.
> Room for all!



why dont you replace your tired Bring back artest club and start a jalen one


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It's fun to watch somebody other than us play a really disorganized, lazy, sloppy game every now and then. The Nets looked awful tonight and thankfully we were able to collect ourselves in the fourth and take this one in a big way.

Throw some credit in Hoffa's direction for the second-half turnaround. That hard forearm/elbow he put in Vince's mug might've been the "inflexion point" this game. It was a great foul for two reasons: to prevent the basket and to put a hurt on a mentally fragile player. Vince was having a tough night out there and that foul basically poured cold water on him. Vince bricked both free throws and was clearly discombobulated after the play.

Nets fans might not notice Vince's mood swings during games but we're more familiar with his facial expressions and body language. Seeing Vince limp early in the first quarter was a telltale sign that he was already making an excuse for his followers to use for what would be a poor, thoughtless performance. Vince's shooting and demeanour were questionable right until after the game, when he embraced Jalen with a big smile and demonstrated one of the traits that makes him so disliked in Toronto these days. You just lost, partially because of your embarassingly bad shooting--what's to be happy about?

Hoffa followed the hard foul with an equally hard screen on Vince at the other end of the floor, just in case Vince had any lingering notion to try to win this game for Jersey. Not long after that, Hoffa lit New Jersey up with an awesome behind the back pass in traffic to find Rafer for the easy lay-in, which was the play of the year for Hoffa so far. Jalen jumped on Hoffa enthusiastically on the way back down the floor that must've put a smile on the face of every Raptor fan in the universe.

Jalen was a monster tonight on _both_ ends of the floor. The fact that Vince shot poorly made him look a little better, but he made good defensive decisions (finishing with eight defensive rebounds, a block, a steal, and just one personal foul) and helped to keep Jersey from hitting any freebies. On offense he was determined to score and exposed the fact that without Jefferson, New Jersey doesn't have a wing defender that can combat someone both in the post and on the perimeter. Jalen was electric from both.

Rafer and Milt looked like they were going to sink us in the first half. Neither of them were passing the ball well, especially Alston, who looked totally out of control and confused on at least a few possessions. Luckily they settled down after the half (thanks Sam) and finished with ten assists. I think having Jalen shooting the way he did took some of the pressure off of Rafer and allowed him to breathe and keep his eyes open.

Bosh didn't have a great game despite finishing with 16/12. I'll admit that we did a poor job of finding him when he had mismatches, especially when Carter was on him, but when he had the ball he looked like he didn't know what to do. He tried to muscle his way into the post but several times managed only to run into traffic and throw-up a wild shot. He got fouled four times, hitting all his freebies to his credit, but the ten shots he had otherwise looked a little rushed. Maybe he is out of gas, maybe he was a little too excited about trying to win against Vince. Dunno. I thought he played well, don't get me wrong, I'm just accostomed to seeing him play excellent. His sky-high block on Carter was artwork, though.

15 minutes for E-Will but none for Train? That was a little disappointing. You knew he would probably have a lot of energy and emotion for tonight, but no sign of him at all. It's funny that we've complained about not having depth for so many years and now suddenly we have it, and it's hurting some of our players. Hopefully some managerial decisions will help balance our roster a bit more.

Eric started the game looking like he has for Toronto for most of the year: lots of energy, not a lot of thinking. He does a great job of getting close to the rack but for some reason he likes to pull up and fade and throw a one-handed flick or a high-board banker and it's one of the reasons he's not shooting as well as he did for New Jersey. I thought he really started to settle into a groove as the game went on and the majority of his minutes were worthwhile after some opening jitters, thankfully. Still hard to find playing time for everyone.

Donyell auditioned for the Nets tonight. A double-double, a pair of blocks, 5 FGA's and 5 3PA's, as usual. Want him? He's for sale, though Babcock is making me nervous. Was this Donyell's farewell to Toronto? Hope so.

Overall a fun game to pocket, especially considering that we have a few tough games ahead. Hopefully this can be a momentum builder.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> why dont you replace your tired Bring back artest club and start a jalen one


I would but, it would look too much like a bandwaggon thing to do, starting it now and all.
Plus I just can't give up on Artest.
Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

DAllatt said:


> Best part of the whole broadcast:
> 
> Vince drove the ball to the lane and did a 360 reverse layup. Very nice play.
> 
> ...


That was pathetic. If it was any other player in the NBA, Raptor or not, Chuck would be orgasming on the air like he does anytime Bosh dunks or Palacio successfully completes a lay-up. I didn't like the way Leo and Chuck trashed Vince the entire game. The stuff they were ripping Vince on was lame. IE. smiling while standing at the free throw line. Let it go already.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Vince Carter is a ------. I hate Vince and so should you. And I've never been to New Jersey but it's probably a horrible, horrible place with people filled who don't hate Vince because they, too, are ---.


Actually, I have been to NJ and I have family at NJ and they aren't ---. They actually like VC and have been to games.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

speedythief said:


> It's fun to watch somebody other than us play a really disorganized, lazy, sloppy game every now and then. The Nets looked awful tonight and thankfully we were able to collect ourselves in the fourth and take this one in a big way.
> 
> Throw some credit in Hoffa's direction for the second-half turnaround. That hard forearm/elbow he put in Vince's mug might've been the "inflexion point" this game. It was a great foul for two reasons: to prevent the basket and to put a hurt on a mentally fragile player. Vince was having a tough night out there and that foul basically poured cold water on him. Vince bricked both free throws and was clearly discombobulated after the play.
> 
> ...


I totally understand, However if I had friends on the team I wouldnt just walk away and be a ***** about it. Me and you probably have different prospectives and when I lose a game in Football/Basketball of course I would wanna win. However, If I have a friend on the other team we share a few laughs and then I leave. I seriously dont see anything wrong with hugging and saying this is my man(VC said to Jalen). Just my opinion though.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Vince Carter is a ------. I hate Vince and so should you. And I've never been to New Jersey but it's probably a horrible, horrible place with people filled who don't hate Vince because they, too, are ---.


i agree!!! vince is an *** for leaving toronto!! huge win tonight for the raps!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

madman said:


> Ya there is no way i trade him IMO he is worth the $


:uhoh:
whatever floats your boat


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> I totally understand, However if I had friends on the team I wouldnt just walk away and be a ***** about it. Me and you probably have different prospectives and when I lose a game in Football/Basketball of course I would wanna win. However, If I have a friend on the other team we share a few laughs and then I leave. I seriously dont see anything wrong with hugging and saying this is my man(VC said to Jalen). Just my opinion though.


This wasn't a one time thing, being buddy-buddy with his exteammates. He acts this way pretty much every game.

We know you love Vince, but you have to understand where all this hate is coming from. As has been said already, Vince is just reaping what he has sown.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

speedythief said:


> It's fun to watch somebody other than us play a really disorganized, lazy, sloppy game every now and then. The Nets looked awful tonight and thankfully we were able to collect ourselves in the fourth and take this one in a big way.


The Nets weren't in their best form, but they certainly weren't in their worst when running plays. The shots simply weren't falling tonight, Toronto knows what thats like as much as anybody. Had more FT's fallen and a few more jump shots, the game would have been a lot tighter.


speedythief said:


> Throw some credit in Hoffa's direction for the second-half turnaround. That hard forearm/elbow he put in Vince's mug might've been the "inflexion point" this game. It was a great foul for two reasons: to prevent the basket and to put a hurt on a mentally fragile player. Vince was having a tough night out there and that foul basically poured cold water on him. Vince bricked both free throws and was clearly discombobulated after the play.
> 
> Nets fans might not notice Vince's mood swings during games but we're more familiar with his facial expressions and body language. Seeing Vince limp early in the first quarter was a telltale sign that he was already making an excuse for his followers to use for what would be a poor, thoughtless performance. Vince's shooting and demeanour were questionable right until after the game, when he embraced Jalen with a big smile and demonstrated one of the traits that makes him so disliked in Toronto these days. You just lost, partially because of your embarassingly bad shooting--what's to be happy about?


Wow...anything you can do to poke at Vince you'll take that opportunity huh? Here you are making it your life's work to thrash Vince on an internet message board while he doesn't even know you exist :laugh: I've been following Vince for as long as anybody here. You act like you were the one to pat his *** when he was born.



speedythief said:


> Hoffa followed the hard foul with an equally hard screen on Vince at the other end of the floor, just in case Vince had any lingering notion to try to win this game for Jersey. Not long after that, Hoffa lit New Jersey up with an awesome behind the back pass in traffic to find Rafer for the easy lay-in, which was the play of the year for Hoffa so far. Jalen jumped on Hoffa enthusiastically on the way back down the floor that must've put a smile on the face of every Raptor fan in the universe.


Hoffa's play of the year was a behind the back pass? Yea...I can hear the D-league calling now...



speedythief said:


> Jalen was a monster tonight on _both_ ends of the floor. The fact that Vince shot poorly made him look a little better, but he made good defensive decisions (finishing with eight defensive rebounds, a block, a steal, and just one personal foul) and helped to keep Jersey from hitting any freebies. On offense he was determined to score and exposed the fact that without Jefferson, New Jersey doesn't have a wing defender that can combat someone both in the post and on the perimeter. Jalen was electric from both.


Jalen was a freak tonight. Now if he could just show up like this more often he might be worth the name earned for himself in college and early in his career.



speedythief said:


> Overall a fun game to pocket, especially considering that we have a few tough games ahead. Hopefully this can be a momentum builder.


Hopefully...I'd love to see the rapts in the playoffs. But unfortunately this wasn't a 'pocket' win. It was a precious one and they should hopefully build off of it. They were very lucky to get away with this one. The buckets could have easily fallen in the other direction.

You guys take Vince laughing and smiling on the court a little too seriously. I'll admit it annoys me when I see his team losing yet he's joking about something, but you guys take it to the level where you absolutely hate him for it. This wasn't even a big issue until Vince voiced he wanted to be traded. Now all the sudden you guys magnify his every flaw. You can't deal with the fact that he's a happier person now that he's not in Toronto. Chuck is guilty of this as much as any other bandwagon Vince Carter fan in Toronto. Just a few months ago he was screaming Vince's name when he hit the buzzer beater against Portland, now he can't seem to get in enough cheap shots now that he's gone.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> T
> 
> You guys take Vince laughing and smiling on the court a little too seriously..... This wasn't even a big issue until Vince voiced he wanted to be traded. Now all the sudden you guys magnify his every flaw.


you obviously have absolutely no clue what your talking about

are you just making this assumption because it 'seems' right? Vince has been trashed by Raptor fans for years and years and years over this


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

great win was shocked to see the score wen i woke up this mornin. and great game by jalen i hope we keep him. donyell did a great job of showing wat he can do to hopefully his new employees or to possible buyers around the L! :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: 



> Hoffa's play of the year was a behind the back pass? Yea...I can hear the D-league calling now...


speedythief never sed it was the play of the whole year jus so far. D-League my ***.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

I was really pleased with Hoffa's play in this game. It wasn't what I'd call a 'break-out" game or anything, but he made some nice plays and certainly didn't look "lost" on the court.

Hopefully, he and the team can build on this for the rest of the year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

am i the only one bothered by the fact that hoffa only got 1 rebound in a game where the opponent was clanking alot of shots all throughout the game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Wow...anything you can do to poke at Vince you'll take that opportunity huh? Here you are making it your life's work to thrash Vince on an internet message board while he doesn't even know you exist I've been following Vince for as long as anybody here. You act like you were the one to pat his *** when he was born.


Vince had a really bad game last night and I'm an *** for mentioning it? Thanks for coming out. If you notice in the other thread on the board I'm defending someone whos suggested his will be the first Raptors jersey retired. Before you make assumptions remember what it makes out of you and me.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> am i the only one bothered by the fact that hoffa only got 1 rebound in a game where the opponent was clanking alot of shots all throughout the game?


He played the way he's been playing for weeks up until the foul on Carter, then suddenly it clicked. I'm not about to say Hoffa had a good game but you can have a bad game and still make a big difference in other ways. I wish Hoffa had fouled Vince like that in the opening minute--then maybe he could've put together a solid game for himself.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont know what this guy is talking about, we are all bashing him and his dispicable disgrace of a professional bball player conduct for the last 4 years equally :wink:


----------

